# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Falamoore

## Greg

This is a remake/reimagining of a map I was commissioned to make back in 2017, which I don't think I ever posted on here. The client reached out to me earlier this year asking for a complete revamp to the original map and, other than place names, the the two maps bear little geographical resemblance to one another.

So here we are, I present the new version of Falamoore (and also the old one for reference):



(Old version)


Both drawn on Photoshop.

----------


## - JO -

Nice map ! Clean and very attractive to the eye ! I love your choice of color

----------


## Voolf

Great redesign Greg, As JO said the colours are very nice. The blend it quite nicely.

----------


## Azaqi

New map is an improvement! Nice, clean, and clear. Good bevel shading on the edges and borders give it a sharp finished look.

----------


## Arimel

I like the new map much more. The colors are a bit more what I am used to, which might be part of it. The cities also look great!

----------


## Kellerica

Nice update! The new version seems much more lively. Great settlement icons!

----------


## Greg

> Nice map ! Clean and very attractive to the eye ! I love your choice of color





> Great redesign Greg, As JO said the colours are very nice. The blend it quite nicely.





> New map is an improvement! Nice, clean, and clear. Good bevel shading on the edges and borders give it a sharp finished look.





> I like the new map much more. The colors are a bit more what I am used to, which might be part of it. The cities also look great!





> Nice update! The new version seems much more lively. Great settlement icons!


Thanks everyone! Seems the colours were a hit and the little icons too! I find I always tend to overthink the icons (and everything else  :Wink: ) and make them much harder than they need to be, haha!

----------


## Ilanthar

It's much more than just a redo  :Surprised:   :Wink: !
Great work, your style has evolved to a splendid one, Greg.

----------

